# New Kid



## 9dawgs (May 5, 2016)

Hello All, just signing in. I am currently living in the USA with plans to move to Swaziland in the Summer of 2017. There was no Swaziland choice so I selected South Africa. Looking forward to gleaning the collective wisdom here from those who have made the move.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

9dawgs said:


> Hello All, just signing in. I am currently living in the USA with plans to move to Swaziland in the Summer of 2017. There was no Swaziland choice so I selected South Africa. Looking forward to gleaning the collective wisdom here from those who have made the move.


Have you visited Swaziland before? I made the move to South Africa (but I have been to Swaziland twice) I currently live back in the USA.


----------



## 9dawgs (May 5, 2016)

2fargone said:


> Have you visited Swaziland before? I made the move to South Africa (but I have been to Swaziland twice) I currently live back in the USA.


Yes, my wife and I visit often. She just returned in March after a 3 week stay. We were there last summer for about 6 weeks. We're returning again hopefully in October for 4 weeks. We've been several times over the past 3 years.

Why may I ask did you return to the USA?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

9dawgs said:


> Yes, my wife and I visit often. She just returned in March after a 3 week stay. We were there last summer for about 6 weeks. We're returning again hopefully in October for 4 weeks. We've been several times over the past 3 years.
> 
> Why may I ask did you return to the USA?


I am a US citizen and I have a Masters Degree where in the US my degree is highly sought after. In South Africa I was hardly being offered any jobs. The jobs I did get offers for were not even related to my field, and mostly were temp work.

A few other things happened where we (my husband South African citizen and I) felt that moving to the US would be the best for us. You can PM (Private Message) me I am can tell you more if you would like.


----------



## 9dawgs (May 5, 2016)

2fargone said:


> I am a US citizen and I have a Masters Degree where in the US my degree is highly sought after. In South Africa I was hardly being offered any jobs. The jobs I did get offers for were not even related to my field, and mostly were temp work.
> 
> A few other things happened where we (my husband South African citizen and I) felt that moving to the US would be the best for us. You can PM (Private Message) me I am can tell you more if you would like.


Hi, I apologize for not responding sooner. It's been a bit busy around here for a while. Anyhow, I couldn't find a way to PM you as there doesn't seem to be a link. Maybe that's only available with a paid membership? I'd like to know more about your experiences.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi you need to have 5 posts in able to PM someone. You are at 3 now. When you reach 5 then you can move the mouse over to my username and you will see the option to 'send a private message to 2fargone.'


----------



## 9dawgs (May 5, 2016)

Haha, well ok. The this will be 4.


----------



## 9dawgs (May 5, 2016)

And here's five posts! See you in PM land. :>)


----------

